# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون الإجراءات المدنية ( 11 /  1992 )

## المستشار11

الفهرس

00. المادة الأولى (20 - 20) 
01. المادة الثانية (331 - 331) 
02. الباب التمهيدي- أحكام عامة (1 - 19) 
03. الكتاب الأول- التداعي أمام المحاكم (20 - 188) 
01. الباب الأول-اختصاصات المحاكم (20 - 41) 
01. الفصل الأول- الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم (20 - 24) 
02. الفصل الثاني- الاختصاص النوعي والقيمي للمحاكم (25 - 30) 
03. الفصل الثالث- الاختصاص المحلي للمحاكم (31 - 41) 
02. الباب الثاني- رفع الدعوى وقيدها وتقدير قيمتها (42 - 49) 
01. الفصل الأول- رفع الدعوى وقيدها (42 - 47) 
02. الفصل الثاني- تقدير قيمة الدعوى (48 - 49) 
03. الباب الثالث- حضور الخصوم وغيابهم والتوكيل بالخصوم (50 - 59) 
01. الفصل الأول- حضور الخصوم وغيابهم (50 - 54) 
02. الفصل الثاني- التوكيل بالخصومة (55 - 59) 
04. الباب الرابع- تدخل النيابة العامة (60 - 69) 
05. الباب الخامس- إجراءات الجلسة ونظامها (70 - 83) 
01. الفصل الأول- إجراءات الجلسلة (70 - 75) 
02. الفصل الثاني- نظام الجلسة (76 - 83) 
06. الباب السادس- الدفوع والإدخال والتدخل والطلبات الع (84 - 100) 
01. الفصل الاول- الدفوع (84 - 93) 
02. الفصل الثاني- الإدخال والتدخل (94 - 96) 
03. الفصل الثالث- الطلبات العارضة (97 - 100) 
07. الباب السابع- وقف الخصومة وانقطاع سيرها وسقوطها و (101 - 113) 
01. الفصل الأول- وقف الخصومة (101 - 102) 
02. الفصل الثاني- انقطاع سير الخصومة (103 - 105) 
03. الفصل الثالث- سقوط الخصومة وانقضاؤها بمضي المدة وت (106 - 113) 
08. الباب الثامن- عدم صلاحية القضاة وردهم وتنحيتهم (114 - 124) 
09. الباب التاسع- الأحكام (125 - 139) 
01. الفصل الأول- إصدار الأحكام (125 - 132) 
02. الفصل الثاني- مصروفات الدعوى (133 - 136) 
03. الفصل الثالث- تصحيح الأحكام وتفسيرها (137 - 139) 
10. الباب العاشر- الأوامر على العرائض (140 - 142) 
11. الباب الحادي عشر- أوامر الأداء (143 - 149) 
12. الباب الثاني عشر- طرق الطعن في الأحكام (150 - 188) 
01. الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة (150 - 157) 
02. الفصل الثاني- الاستئناف (158 - 168) 
03. الفصل الثالث- التماس إعادة النظر (169 - 172) 
04. الفصل الرابع- النقض (173 - 188) 
04. الكتاب الثاني- إجراءات وخصومات متنوعة (189 - 218) 
01. الباب الأول- العرض والإيداع (189 - 196) 
02. الباب الثاني- مخاصمة القضاة وأعضاء النيابة العامة (197 - 202) 
03. الباب الثالث- التحكيم (203 - 218) 
05. الكتاب الثالث- التنفيذ (219 - 331) 
01. الباب الأول-أحكام عامة (219 - 246) 
01. الفصل الأول- قاضي التنفيذ (219 - 224) 
02. الفصل الثاني- السند التنفيذي (225 - 226) 
03. الفصل الثالث- النفاذ المعجل (227 - 234) 
04. الفصل الرابع- تنفيذ الأحكام و الأوامر والسندات الأجنبية (235 - 238) 
05. الفصل الخامس- إجراءات التنفيذ (239 - 243) 
06. الفصل السادس- إشكالات التنفيذ (244 - 246) 
02. الباب الثاني- الحجوز (247 - 315) 
01. الفصل الأول- أحكام عامة (247 - 251) 
02. الفصل الثاني- الحجز التحفظي (252 - 256) 
03. الفصل الثالث- حجز ما للمدين لدى الغير (257 - 270) 
04. الفصل الرابع- حجز المنقول لدى المدين (271 - 289) 
05. الفصل الخامس- حجز الأسهم والسندات والإيرادات والحص (290 - 291) 
06. الفصل السادس- الحجز على العقار وبيعه (292 - 312) 
07. الفصل السابع- بعض البيوع الخاصة (313 - 315) 
03. الباب الثالث- توزيع حصيلة التنفيذ (316 - 320) 
04. الباب الرابع-التنفيذ العيني (321 - 323) 
05. الباب الخامس- حبس المدين ومنعه من السفر وإجراءات ا (324 - 331) 
01. الفصل الأول- حبس المدين (324 - 328) 
02. الفصل الثاني- منع المدين من السفر (329 - 330) 
03. الفصل الثالث- إجراءات احتياطيه أخرى (331 - 331) 

الإجراءات المدنية الاماراتي.doc

----------


## المستشار محمد العزب

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا العرض المتميز لقانون الاجراءات المدنية الاماراتى وارجو وضع القانون رقم 20 لسنة 2006 الخاص بالايجارات

----------

